# IRC R408.4 Access.



## skipharper (May 23, 2012)

Through wall access openings shall not be located under a door to the residence. See Section M1305.1.4 for access requirements where mechanical equipment is located under floors.

Can anyone educate me on this requirement?


----------



## alora (May 23, 2012)

skipharper said:
			
		

> Through wall access openings shall not be located under a door to the residence. See Section M1305.1.4 for access requirements where mechanical equipment is located under floors. Can anyone educate me on this requirement?


What is the specific question?


----------



## Big Mac (May 23, 2012)

Section M1305.1.4 simply set forht the requirements for access if mechanical equipment is placed under the floor.  Section R408.4 says that that access cannot be located under an entry door to the residence itself.  It needs to be located somewhere other than under the door to the residence.  There is no specific distance away fromthe entry door to the residence mentioned, it just cannot be located beneath the door giving access ot the residence.


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2012)

My first thought is...why not under the door?  Might be for the high potential to be obstructed in the future? Maybe that is what Skip meant?.....Nothing in the 2009 Commentary on this aspect....


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 23, 2012)

JMHO

Depending on the grade around the building. If you have a flat lot a window well or something similar would be required to access down and  through the foundation wall. If the access was below the front door you would need some type of access hatch through the landing to access the foundation and if the access was left open while some one was in the crawl then a person using the door could easily walk right into the hole.


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2012)

MT....thought that, but it doesn't say anything about through floor access not being in front of a door.....


----------



## Gregg Harris (May 23, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> JMHODepending on the grade around the building. If you have a flat lot a window well or something similar would be required to access down and  through the foundation wall. If the access was below the front door you would need some type of access hatch through the landing to access the foundation and if the access was left open while some one was in the crawl then a person using the door could easily walk right into the hole.


This is the scenario that i came up with also when you read the 24x16 area way in front of the access when partially bellow grade. But on the other hand what if the distance from ground to landing was tall enough to afford access and it was under the door.


----------



## Gregg Harris (May 23, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> JMHODepending on the grade around the building. If you have a flat lot a window well or something similar would be required to access down and  through the foundation wall. If the access was below the front door you would need some type of access hatch through the landing to access the foundation and if the access was left open while some one was in the crawl then a person using the door could easily walk right into the hole.


This is the scenario that i came up with also when you read the 24x16 area way in front of the access when partially bellow grade. But on the other hand what if the distance from ground to landing was tall enough to afford access and it was under the door.


----------



## skipharper (May 24, 2012)

Sorry I was not more specific-my question really is why can't a door way opening be located above the crawl access door? My thought is maybe in the future someone would want concrete steps or some of the wall scenerio. I cannot imagine what impact the doorway above a crawl access space could possibly do to the framing of the structure.


----------



## north star (May 24, 2012)

*+ + +*





> "I cannot imagine what impact the doorway above a crawl access space could possibly do to the framing of thestructure."


If the doorway is directly over the crawl access door, it might be aproblem installing a threshhold and sealing of the interior envelope.



*+ + +*


----------



## tmurray (May 24, 2012)

skipharper said:
			
		

> Sorry I was not more specific-my question really is why can't a door way opening be located above the crawl access door? My thought is maybe in the future someone would want concrete steps or some of the wall scenerio. I cannot imagine what impact the doorway above a crawl access space could possibly do to the framing of the structure.


I don't use the IRC so you will have to bear with me on this one; How many doors are required into a dwelling by code? if it is only one then if you put the access hatch beneath the door the front steps might have to be removed to get access to the hatch rendering the dwelling unaccessible.


----------

